# A list of celebrities that have or have owned Pitbulls:



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Jon Stewart
Ken Howard
Alicia Silverstone
Rachel Bilson
Jamie Foxx
Rachael Ray
Joey Porter
Jessica Biel
Jessica Alba
President Theodore Roosevelt
President Woodrow Wilson
Kevin Federline
Ira Glass
Fred Astaire
General George Patton
Michael J. Fox
Jan Michael Vincent
Jack Dempsy
Thomas Edison
Madonna
Brad Pitt
Bernadette Peters
Sinbad
Linda Blair
Humphrey Bogart
Usher
Mel Brooks
Ann Bancroft
Pink
Eliza Dushku
Kelli Williams
Hellen Kellar


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

how many still do?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

The sad thing about that list is the fact that more then 50% of them support PETA even though PETA calls for the destruction of all Pit Bulls. Makes me sick to my stomach that these celebs own pits yet still support them since it is the popular thing to do.


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

be good if they through their weight behind there loving pets side and spoke up about how good this breed really is


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

some of the celebrities probably dont have the dogs for the same reasons we do. some are probably for the "image". too bad they didnt use their celebrity status to push agaisnt bsl


----------

